# Any plumbers out there? (thermostatic shower problem)



## vkurup (May 10, 2013)

Any plumbers out there? 

Our shower now only does hot water.  I think/guess the thermostatic control may not be functioning.  Rest of the taps are ok.  I have no idea about how these work.  So checking if anyone else does...

The shower controls look like this...


----------



## Jon321 (May 10, 2013)

If its just suddenly stopped its likely to be the cartridge inside the temperature part of that plate. Replacement is fairly cheap and very straightforward to fit.


----------



## bigslice (May 10, 2013)

Jon321 said:



			If its just suddenly stopped its likely to be the cartridge inside the temperature part of that plate. Replacement is fairly cheap and very straightforward to fit.
		
Click to expand...


hard bit is finding out make/model of shower, good luck


----------



## vkurup (May 10, 2013)

Jon321 said:



			If its just suddenly stopped its likely to be the cartridge inside the temperature part of that plate. Replacement is fairly cheap and very straightforward to fit.
		
Click to expand...

It was fine on Friday.. came back after the bank hol on Tuesday and it just spits out hot water.  In my naive view, the taps should be simple mechanical devices and therefore dont have any 'cartridge' to be replaced.  We put the bathroom about 6 years ago. 

To replace the cartridge, do I need to take the whole setup or can I do it without having to reach behind the cubicle (it is fully enclosed, so will struggle).  Finally is it something a novice DIYer can do or need to get a plumber in?

Also, how/where do I get a replacement cartridge and is it a standard one?


----------



## Jon321 (May 10, 2013)

vkurup said:



			It was fine on Friday.. came back after the bank hol on Tuesday and it just spits out hot water.  In my naive view, the taps should be simple mechanical devices and therefore dont have any 'cartridge' to be replaced.  We put the bathroom about 6 years ago. 

To replace the cartridge, do I need to take the whole setup or can I do it without having to reach behind the cubicle (it is fully enclosed, so will struggle).  Finally is it something a novice DIYer can do or need to get a plumber in?

Also, how/where do I get a replacement cartridge and is it a standard one?
		
Click to expand...

As big slice said, if you can find out the make and model either look on the net or go to a plumbers merchants and just order the thermostatic cartridge. The handle are probably on with a small Allen key somewhere underneath them. Take them off, then pull the over plate off. The chrome body covers should unscrew to expose the cartridges. Once the water is shut off, you will need and adjustable spanner and they will unscrew and pull out. Then just do the reverse with the new one.

You may need to calibrate it once the new one is in but I can talk you through that once you find one.


----------



## vkurup (May 10, 2013)

Just saw this on Youtube..  is this what you are referring to..
http://youtu.be/2pVuvG6q84A


----------



## Jon321 (May 10, 2013)

The make is Hudson Reed which is your starting point, if you can shut off the water to just that shower take it out and post a pic on here.


----------



## Jon321 (May 10, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Just saw this on Youtube..  is this what you are referring to..
http://youtu.be/2pVuvG6q84A

Click to expand...

Spot on with that vid, didn't watch it all but it is fairly simple.


----------



## Jon321 (May 10, 2013)

http://www.prestigebathroomsuk.co.u...thermostatic-cartridge-sa30049/prod_2597.html

Looks like that is the most common Hudson reed cartridge, dunno if the link will work, no idea how to do them properly

You will be able to get it a lot cheaper than that but that's just the first I found.


----------



## vkurup (May 10, 2013)

Jon321 said:



			The make is Hudson Reed which is your starting point, if you can shut off the water to just that shower take it out and post a pic on here.
		
Click to expand...

hats off.. have had the shower for ages, but never noticed the H-R sign.. just found it on their website..
http://www.bigbathroomshop.co.uk/Sh...d_Thermostic_Shower_Valve/cid9281pr63522.html

The drawing looks encouraging as it means I may not need to take the chrome backing off the wall.   

Now to find a cartridge..


----------



## Jon321 (May 10, 2013)

Haha thanks. Yeah you probably can do it with taking the plate off but unless its silicones to the tiles it will make it easier for abit of space. Get the cartridge off eBay if you want to save a few quid, merchants will be a lot more expensive. Good luck, feel free to drop me a pm if you need any more advice.


----------



## vkurup (May 10, 2013)

Thanks Jon.. will do..


----------



## vkurup (May 10, 2013)

Just a question (out of curiosity).. why does the cartridge wear out?  I expected it to just be a mechanical device rather than a 'consumable'


----------



## Jon321 (May 10, 2013)

No reason really, lime scale, washers etc. they could last 20 years or 3 years. Just luck of the draw really I'm afraid.


----------



## vkurup (May 11, 2013)

Jon321 said:



			No reason really, *lime scale*, washers etc. they could last 20 years or 3 years. Just luck of the draw really I'm afraid.
		
Click to expand...

Is it possible for me to just take out the cartridge and give it a wash to take the limescales off (say in some descaler liquid) and put it back?  Saves a ton of money..


----------



## bigslice (May 11, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Is it possible for me to just take out the cartridge and give it a wash to take the limescales off (say in some descaler liquid) and put it back?  Saves a ton of money..
		
Click to expand...

I suspect that it will be a sealed cartridge and not able (some once broke are broke and need replacing) to or worth the hassle, source online for cheapest.


----------



## RoryRich (Jun 26, 2015)

Sorry for bringing this one up from the dregs, but did you ever find out what cartridge goes in this model, I have the same shower valve as the one in the OP's message.


----------



## vkurup (Jun 26, 2015)

RoryRich said:



			Sorry for bringing this one up from the dregs, but did you ever find out what cartridge goes in this model, I have the same shower valve as the one in the OP's message.
		
Click to expand...

Our handman got one off ebay and it did the job for us.. Cost us circa Â£90 for the valve plus labour. We have since moved and another shower in the new house has sprung a leak and most tradesmen recommend getting it off ebay as local stockist dont seem to carry the valves

BTW, welcome to the forum,,


----------



## RoryRich (Jun 26, 2015)

vkurup said:



			Our handman got one off ebay and it did the job for us.. Cost us circa Â£90 for the valve plus labour. We have since moved and another shower in the new house has sprung a leak and most tradesmen recommend getting it off ebay as local stockist dont seem to carry the valves

BTW, welcome to the forum,,
		
Click to expand...

Thank!  I've not had a chance to get out on the course this year as I've had a bad leg injury from football but hopefully I'll be fit in a months time.  Do you have a picture of what the cartridge looked like by any chance, or the model of the shower?


----------



## vkurup (Jun 26, 2015)

RoryRich said:



			Thank!  I've not had a chance to get out on the course this year as I've had a bad leg injury from football but hopefully I'll be fit in a months time.  Do you have a picture of what the cartridge looked like by any chance, or the model of the shower?
		
Click to expand...

was a long time ago, but looked something like this (but i cannot vouch for it).. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HUDSON-RE...711?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item27ee5b6197


----------



## RoryRich (Jun 26, 2015)

vkurup said:



			was a long time ago, but looked something like this (but i cannot vouch for it).. 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/HUDSON-RE...711?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item27ee5b6197

Click to expand...

Caww, expensive little things aren't they.


----------



## vkurup (Jun 26, 2015)

RoryRich said:



			Caww, expensive little things aren't they.
		
Click to expand...

yup...


----------



## RoryRich (Jun 30, 2015)

vkurup said:



			yup...
		
Click to expand...

Legend. Thank you!  I have just got it up and running and now I can shower properly.  I managed to find it a bit cheaper with this one, but I would have been lost without your help. I owe you a beer.


----------



## vkurup (Jun 30, 2015)

RoryRich said:



			Legend. Thank you!  I have just got it up and running and now I can shower properly.  I managed to find it a bit cheaper with this one, but I would have been lost without your help. I owe you a beer.
		
Click to expand...

Glad it got sorted.... it just shows that the forum is more than just golf...  always up for beer...  shout when you are in Surrey..


----------

